# The horn late report



## snapper man (Apr 27, 2012)

Team Gypsy headed out midday sun the 2nd out of pensacola, ran out around 80 before any color change, found a mean rip but no life. Onto the proteous watched a few boats for a while hoping to pick up on local knowledge but saw no life there. Shot back to the horn and trolled awhile and again watched what other people fish. Jigging, chunking and trolling no life. Chilled for a few jockeying around, and around 12 started marking fish and tryed a new method, drifted sardines back into the school and thats all it took. Threw back many bf kept 12 between 15 and 25lb sunrise brought a 50lb yellow fin being my 1st i was stoked and a few almacos. Then we trailered back to carrabell for some of our own local knowledge. Had a great time and new adventure at the rigs, everyone was nice and courteous while out there , so we will plan another trip soon . New Suzuki engines preformed flawlessly very happy with them.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Good deal. Nice haul.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great day! Congrats.


----------

